# Does anyone know if anyone could build a mini statement crossover for me for a fee?



## supermoore1025 (Jan 1, 2010)

I plan on building the mini statements at the beginning of the year and this will be my first diy speakers. Right now I have a pair of Energy RC-30 but I figure maybe I could build some mini statements instead of upgrading to some Energy RC-50 or Energy RC-70. I was wondering who all build crossovers for a small fee if I give them the plans on how to build them.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

supermoore1025 said:


> I plan on building the mini statements at the beginning of the year and this will be my first diy speakers. Right now I have a pair of Energy RC-30 but I figure maybe I could build some mini statements instead of upgrading to some Energy RC-50 or Energy RC-70. I was wondering who all build crossovers for a small fee if I give them the plans on how to build them.


I think Madisound will build crossovers for a fee. I could also get you in touch with a couple of friends. I'd encourage you to take a crack at it yourself though. Crossovers fabrication isn't too difficult.


----------



## supermoore1025 (Jan 1, 2010)

Alright thanks for the help


----------



## GPHammer (Feb 2, 2011)

I realize it is two months too late, but if you are still interested I could send you photos of the crossovers I built for my mini statements, it is not difficult at all, my crossovers are simple with minimum soldering.

Gregg


----------

